# JFolderChooser



## theomega (26. Feb 2005)

Hallo leute,
gibts einen ähnlichen wie den oben genannten Komponenten, also einen zum Auswahl eines Verzeichnisses, wie man ihn von Windows an vielen Ecken kennt. Ein Baum mit allen Verzeichnissen, jedoch komplett ohne Dateien. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, sonst mach ich noch einen Screenshot von so einem Ding.
Das ganze sollte mit Swing zusammenarbeiten.

Danke für Hilfe
TO


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2005)

gibt es nicht, selber schreiben, so ein tree findest du 100 mal in diesem forum.


----------



## theomega (26. Feb 2005)

danke für deine Antwort, klar, selberschreiben wäre eine möglichkeit! Aber gibts das nicht suaber vorgefertigt? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und würde mir freundlicher weise seinen Code zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke
TO


----------



## Roar (26. Feb 2005)

och mussu einfach mal suchen, vielleicht ist der hier was für dich: http://common.l2fprod.com/


----------



## stilo (24. Mai 2006)

Ist zwar schon mehr als en Jahr her, aber für die Nachwelt:
setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);

Hab nämlich selbst lange danach gesucht...


----------



## JoetempesAsGuest (24. Mai 2006)

stilo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);




Ja damit gehts, habs auch so gelöst !


----------

